# Gute und günstige Games für zwischendurch?



## Dwayne1988 (1. Januar 2012)

*Gute und günstige Games für zwischendurch?*

Bin mal wieder auf der suche nachg kleineren günstigen spielen, die man mal zwischendurch so spielen kann. So spiele wie Trine, Torchlight, World of Goo... Was könnte ihr da so noch empfehlen?
Hier mal eine liste von Games die keine erwähnugn mehr wert sind:
Age of Empires + Addon
Age of Empires 2 + Addon
Age of Empires 3 + Addon
Age of Mythology
Anno 1503 + Addon
Anno 1701 + Addon
Anno 1404 + Addon
Anno 2070
Audiosurf
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Batman - Arkam Ayslum
Caesar 3
Cities in Motion
Command and Conquer - Die ersten 10 Jahre
Command and Conquer - Red alert 3
Civilization 3
Civilization 4 + Addon
Civilization 5
Civilization - Colonization
Dragon Age Origins + Awakening(Addon)
Dragon Age 2 
Diablo 2 + The Lord of Destruction(Addon)
Die Gilde 1 + Addon
Die Gilde 2 + Aufstieg der Hanse(Addon) - Renaissace(Addon)
Die Siedler 2 Gold (Siedler 2 Remake)
Die Siedler 5 - Aufstieg eines Königreiches
Die Siedler 7 
Divinity 2 + The Flames of Vengeance(Addon)
Drakensang 1
Drakensang 2 - am Fluss der Zeit
Dungeon Keeper 2
Empire Earth 1 + Zeitalter der Eroberungen(Addon)
Empire Earth 2 + Addon
Empire Earth 3
Fallout - New Vegas
Ghostbusters
Gothic 2 Gold
Gothic 3 Gold
Guild Wars 
Guild Wars - Factions
Guild wars - Nightfall
Guild wars - Eyes of North
GTA 3 + San Andreas - Vice City
GTA 4 + The Lost And Damned(Addon) - The Ballad of Gay Tony(Addon)
Pizza Connection 
Railroad Pioneer
Risen
Rollercoaster Tycoon
Industrie Gigant 2
Imperium Romanum
LA. Noire
Majesty 2
Mass Effect 1
Mass Effect 2
Mirrors Edge
Sim City 4
Starcraft 2
Stronghold 
Stronghold Crusader
Stronghold 2
Stronghold Legends
Stronghold 3
The Elder Scrolls - Oblivion + Knights of the Nine(Addon) - Shivering Isles(Addon)
The Elder Scrolls - Skyrim 
The Witcher 
The Witcher 2
Tropico 1 + Addon
Tropico 2
Tropico 3 + Absolute Power(Addon)
Tropico 4
Warcraft 3
Zoo Tycoon
Zeus Herscher des Olymps
-----------------------
Anno 1602
World of Goo
Dungeon Keeper 2
Torchlight
Theme Hospital
Luxor HD
Trine 1 & 2


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gute und günstige Games für zwischendurch?*

Titan Quest und Limbo könntest du dir mal ansehen.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Januar 2012)

Battlestations Midway
oder Pacific


----------



## nick9999 (2. Januar 2012)

Morrowind GOTY
Star Wars Empire at War + Forces of Corruption
Star Wars: Battlefront 2
Evil Genius


----------



## Festplatte (3. Januar 2012)

World of Goo!


----------



## Micha77 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gute und günstige Games für zwischendurch?*

Pflanzen vs. Zombies


----------



## Phillip20 (4. Januar 2012)

Doddle Jump!


----------



## spu7nic (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gute und günstige Games für zwischendurch?*

Minecraft

Wieviel wärst du den bereit auszugeben?


----------



## Festplatte (5. Januar 2012)

Und auf jeden Fall Limbo, das ist eines der geilsten Spiele EVER!


----------



## Psykko0 (6. Januar 2012)

Monday Night Combat, auch wenn es sicher nicht den Geschmack von jedem trifft


----------



## Rolk (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gute und günstige Games für zwischendurch?*

Für zwischendurch greife ich gerne zu diversen Indie Games:

-Bunch of Heroes 
-Booster Trooper 
-Defense Grid: The Awakening 
-Zombie Driver


----------



## amdfreak (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gute und günstige Games für zwischendurch?*

Plants Vs Zombies
Bastion
Limbo


----------

